# Iphone 4 Cellular network activation?



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay so my sister got a iphone 4,i reset it to factory settings to make sure its freshly started over,and it just says no service in the top right corner,most people said that Downloading itunes will help,so that when i plug in the iphone it will do it automatically,but it hasnt  whats making it more odd is that i plugged it ito the pc and it just comes under unspecified which im sure is the reason,any tips?


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

BUMP,still no reception this this thing lol, says no service in top left


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Contact the service provider.


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay so I contacted them, they said to try a 02 or vodafone sim in it,both of them gave no service, even tried ringing on both of them,never worked,so it's a issue with the phone I guess, but what ?


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

BUMP, okay i know the problem but i need help on where to go from it, basically the previous owner of the phone had it on contract and didnt pay the bill off completely and the phone has been blocked from calls/texting, any idea where i go from here to fix it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just guessing--ask the provider who is still owed money how you can prove to them that the phone is under new ownership and have them unblock it.


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

The phone was bought off ebay for christmas, do you think they will take a transaction as proof? hopefully orange have a contact number XD


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

this is what ive got, should be useful:- http://i.imgur.com/E97kj0E.png


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You bought a phone that wasn't unlocked which means you have to get a contract with that same carrier. It should be pretty simple. You'll sign up for a 2-year contract and have service.


----------



## Sammy2111 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah i took it down to EE today, and they said the only thing i could do was either ring Customer services and literally just tell them that i have new ownership of the phone, but the only other thing i can do is sell it, which can be used outside the UK


----------

